# Video Report from 10-20-14



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Like it or not, here it is...

http://youtu.be/gnwE4xL49XY


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video!


----------



## Albere (Jul 26, 2014)

*Great report*

I have got get out to that buoy
What size boat did you use in that video?
My son thinks it is the same as our 17 ft Triumph


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Well edited and narrated! Good job on the video and a successful fishing day!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Albere said:


> I have got get out to that buoy
> What size boat did you use in that video?
> My son thinks it is the same as our 17 ft Triumph


We have a 22ft Blue Wave Pure Bay. As long as you pick your days, you should not have a big problem getting there and back. But like I always say, depending on your boating experience, stay within your "comfort zone". And safety is always priority in my book! 
If the buoy sounds like it might be a little out of your range, the trolling corridor is only about 8 miles out, and the Allen wreck is right next to that one- another good spot to try for kings, cobia, etc. you can even anchor up at the Allen and chum up some spade fish, Mingos, etc.
There are also a couple sets of reefs deployed just inside the 3 mile line- the Vernon Minton reef deployments, and are starting to produce some nice fish.
Hope this was helpful,
Mike


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool editing. I need to get out there and try to make a couple videos like that but my computer skills are woefully lacking.

I do have a question for you. Do you really feel that a 1/0 treble is too small and use giant 3/0 or 4/0 like you said in your video?! I, and most other king fisherman I know use small size 4 trebles and they work great!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Cool editing. I need to get out there and try to make a couple videos like that but my computer skills are woefully lacking.
> 
> I do have a question for you. Do you really feel that a 1/0 treble is too small and use giant 3/0 or 4/0 like you said in your video?! I, and most other king fisherman I know use small size 4 trebles and they work great!


Everyone has their own preferences and tactics. A few years ago when I got back into king mackerel fishing, I kept missing fish and discovered using a larger hook for the stinger worked better. And it didn't seem to keep the fish from biting. Last year we lost two big king mackerel, I feel because we used the smaller ones. And a size 2 or 3 would probably do. That's just how I have developed my skills. 
I'm sure others have different opinions on it. I have said before, we're no pro team, or even consider myself anything more than a rec fisherman. It's all in fun!
Hope that answered your question.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Very well done and nice fish too!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck that was better than Gary finch. I'd watch yours
before his! Just sayin :thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

well done I enjoyed that


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

felt like i was right there with y'all, mike. awesome to watch and totally agree that the smaller kings are better tasting than the larger ones.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

cool video and very informative! Keep them coming!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That was fantastic Mike! Enjoyed it. You really stepped it up this time. The narration was superb! Covered all the 5Ws and it was a good attention holder. Gotta say you nailed it...your a quick learn. This certainly adds another dimension for Badonskybuccaneers. Thanks.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for good information and entertainment!


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Well done. Keep them coming. Really enjoy your videos. Digging the narration added too.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

See more videos on our YouTube Channel...

www.youtube.com/aboutscubasteve


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Great vids here and at youtube site; thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------

